# Do I have a bad battery?



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

So I've gotten a (new to me) Fascinate, rooted it and got AOKP installed on it. All looks good for the most part. However, I have this one problem (had it prior to rooting it too): Sometimes when I power the phone up, it shows a battery image on the screen, I think telling me that the battery is dead and it needs charged. However, if I plug the phone in and turn it on again, within moments the battery icon all of a sudden shows ~80% charged and it boots up. Android also tells me it's ~80% charged.

However, last night as I was customizing this, I ran the battery down to ~15% without any unexpected hiccups or anything before I finally plugged it in to charge up for the night. I've had third-party batteries reliably fail when they hit ~40% charge whether the phone was powered on or not. This is a Samsung battery and, as I said, I had no problems running it down (and rebooting several times during this period). So I'm not sure what's going on.

So do I have a bad battery? Bad phone? or what?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

This is what I'm talking about:









This is with a 100% battery and I'm unable to power it up with it like this, unless I plug it into a power source for a few seconds to get it to start booting up...


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

I've never seem this before without the phone being plugged in, very weird. I'd try a new battery if you can get a free one from Verizon, no idea if they do that. I know my carrier (us cellular) does.

if not, check out the fascinate accessories section on xda for my thread with some great cheap batteries.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Its a common problem jax.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

sk8 said:


> Its a common problem jax.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Meaning it is a bad battery?


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Meaning it is a bad battery?


meaning it's not.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

My battery didnt look exactly like yours did but for some reason when the phone is off (charging) and you try to turn it on it dont want to turn on and it acts like it wants to boot but wont. And the the battery icon blanks out

May not the answer your looking for but i think it has something to with the rom itself. Because this is not the only rom that ive experienced this with (latest ics builds)

Also on the stock kernal too


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Are there other threads you guys can link me to so I can become smarter on here without wasting your time?

I'm specifically interested in:
1. Any way to fix this or keep it from happening?
2. or what ROMs do not have this problem.

I'm ultimately setting this up for my mother-in-law who will be living several states away. As such, I can't give her a phone that can't turn on unless it's plugged into a USB cord. That simply isn't an option. I'm selling this phone and buying a different one if that's my only option. I'll stick her with Gingerbread before I give her a phone that can't turn on by itself.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Jax, something in the memory gets knocked out when the phone is off for a period of time, once rebooted the phone thinks the battery is "dead". After a few minutes of charging and a reboot will put you up to ~80% or where ever your battery was when it was shut off. The battery will run fine from start to finish with reboots involved. It's not a bad battery as it is something goofed up with the phone.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

sk8 said:


> Jax, something in the memory gets knocked out when the phone is off for a period of time, once rebooted the phone thinks the battery is "dead". After a few minutes of charging and a reboot will put you up to ~80% or where ever your battery was when it was shut off. The battery will run fine from start to finish with reboots involved. It's not a bad battery as it is something goofed up with the phone.


Thanks for the elaboration. Is there any way to resolve this or is this something that all Fascinate users learn to accept? Again, I can't give my mother-in-law a phone that can't be turned on without a USB cable. I'll have to get a different phone if all Fascinates do this.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

So I'm on EH03. Is this what I should be running on or is there something newer? Between the info in the sticky and other things I'm finding, it's not clear. If this is an old radio, perhaps that is my problem...


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay, so I found this thread over at XDA. Sounds like it's a bad phone. :-/


----------

